# شوفو الاختراعات



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esnQwVZOrUU&NR=1


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (26 يوليو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esnqwvzoruu&nr=1


 السلام عليكم 
حقا فيديو رائع في الحماية شكرا لك اخونا طارق بلال 
هل تستطيع مسا عدتي في سؤالي والذي طرحته في المنتدى
*السلام عليكم

بعد اتمامي لدراة سي ان سي اردت المساعدة بالخطوة المقبلة تنصيب الدارة مع برنامج الماخ3 كيف ابدأ ارجو المساعدة منكم وشكرا*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا جاهز لمساعدتك في أي وقت إن شاء الله 

لكن خذ مني هذا التوجيه خطوة مبدأيه في فهمك لربط الدائرة مع الماك3

اقرأ موضوع الأخ إسلام جزاه الله خير تفاصيل دقيقه في برنامج الماك3 وركز معه ولتكن قرأة دقيقه وبعد ذلك

اتصل بي وأخبرني بنوع الكارت الذي عندك وسأساعدك إن شاء الله حتى تعمل ماكينتك بنجاح


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لك الاخ طارق بلال الكارت الذي استعمله cd4516وcd4028
انا لسه مبتدأ وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يوليو 2011)

ده كارات انت بتحاول تجمعه صح ولا شاريه جاهز؟


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (26 يوليو 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ده كارات انت بتحاول تجمعه صح ولا شاريه جاهز؟


السلام عليكم
انا عملت هاته الدارة على لوحة تجريبية واردت تشغيلها ببرنامج الماخ كيف ابدأ ليعرف البرنامج الدارة على المنفذ المتوازيLPT


----------



## zamalkawi (26 يوليو 2011)

فكرة جيدة يا أخ طارق، ولكن هل تعمل لو جسم الإنسان معزول عن الأرض؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 يوليو 2011)

أكيد لانها تقوم بالاحساس باي تغير في شحنة القرص القاطع عندما يلامس أي موصل 

ولكن هناك عيب في هذه الفكره عيب خطير

وهو أنها لا تصلح إلا مع تقطيع المواد العازلة ولا يمكن ان تعمل بهذه النظريه مع الألومنيوم والمعادن الموصلة للتيار


----------



## kwspace (27 يوليو 2011)

اختراع ممتاز 

شكرا لك استاذ طارق


----------



## مشتل الزاهر (27 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2011)

ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي اخي أسئل الله أن يزيدك من فضله

دعوتك أثلجت صدري وادخلت علي السرور وأنا مسلم فهنيئا لك أجر سرور تدخله على مسلم كما اخبر المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (28 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاخ بلال ان لا تنستاني في موضوع الكارتةcd4028 cd4516
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------

